# WTB Downrigger



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Just seeing if anyone has an old downrigger sitting around that they're not using and may be willing to sell. Manual is fine. Clamp-on (portable) is fine. Let me know what you have and price you're asking.


----------

